# New and not sure I am in the right place



## petitbijou (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello all,

I am very new to all this and I am worried I have signed up to the wrong place because as of yet I have not been diagnosed with any particular physical condition. Rather I am a single woman who is looking to into known donor home insemination and I was looking for a forum to discuss this with others who have had similar experiences. 

I have a donor and we are looking into the legal and logistical details and I wanted to know about other people's experiences with this.  Examples of good practice as well as things to watch out for etc.

Thanks

Bijou


----------



## Tots123 (May 3, 2009)

Hi bijou, 

Welcome! This site is so helpful.  You will get all your answers and more! 

Try this thread.  Starting out & Diagnosis

I came across another thread about donation, but not cannot remember where it was.  Have a search around for Donor insemination and you may find some answers.  Best wishes on your journey.  

x
Stacey


----------



## petitbijou (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi Stacey,

Thanks for the advice.

Bijou


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Bijou I have done this with my known donor (friend) and started like this in 2005. I would also post on the Lesbian and Gay thread as many of the ladies on their also do the KD route LottieMaz/rachiejulie etc are in the process at the moment. If you search through the posts on this thread and the Gay and lesbian thread you'll find lots of info, and practicalities of doing it. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=103313.0

I would recommend highly that you both get STI helath checks, and then also get his sperm tested out. We didn't get the sperm tested and when we ended up at the clinic we discovered a low count and needed ICSI, so had easted months. Do all the all the usual things that they advise for people planning a pregnancy.

Monitor your cycle and detect your LH surge (but sticks from the chemist) and then insem when this is detected, I did it 3 days in the row.
For the Legal issues Natalie Gamble the FF lawyer has posted but my understanding is that unless you are TTC via a clinic he is the legal father and responsible. It is more complicated for same sex couples as both ladies can now have their name on the birth cert

Good Luck.

L x


----------



## petitbijou (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks L, it is sound advice.  I think my main concern at the moment is the legal issues. Did you put in place a donor agreement?


----------

